# Modded Up



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

First attempts at a Dave Murphy bezel and seiko insert;




























Wrong time and date but I'm not date adjusting for 31 days..can sleep until tomorrow. I think I quite like it although not sure about the different blues, still can swap inserts out easily enough.

Sorry for reflections/poor photography tablet not the best of tools for taking nice photos.

J


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Amseiphibiko. Love it!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

DM does make a good looking bezel. :thumbup: I am not sure about the blues as well but give it time and it might grown on you. Are the inserts that easy to change after you have glued them in?


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> DM does make a good looking bezel. :thumbup: I am not sure about the blues as well but give it time and it might grown on you. Are the inserts that easy to change after you have glued them in?


Hmm not sure about extracting it now...would probably damage it. It's growing on me, Can always swap the complete bezel across to something non blue/less clashy. Also have some of those "clean" bezels on the way from Meranom too to play with.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks great ,the new bezel , but get ready for the strap choice to be trashed lol


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

mcb2007 said:


> Looks great ,the new bezel , but get ready for the strap choice to be trashed lol


I can't get away from them, the straps that is, I still think they suit...I am trying....


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great ,the new bezel , but get ready for the strap choice to be trashed lol
> ...


I fully agree with you but I'm new ,a few of mine are on them


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done :thumbup:

I'm all for a bit of Amphibia modding. And I'm resolutely relaxed about the use of those nylon straps, whatever they're called


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Love it. I think a PO bezel would also look great with the blue face.


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

First effort at sanding down a a brass bezel and egging it up a little to add some colour. Jury is out.....not sure if this is right watch for it and the patination is a little blotchy. Maybe another sanding and back in with the egg! For the time being will see if it grows on me. Does look a little better in real life than the photo.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure about that it does look blotchy , I'd start again


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

It's rustic! Will see what happens it seems to have deblotched some overnight. I'm not sure either about the whole thing but fiddle-assing about does stop me buying more watches!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

It never stopped me lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

If you can get hold of some micro-mesh that will bring it up a treat Here's one I did:


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Lampoc said:


> If you can get hold of some micro-mesh that will bring it up a treat Here's one I did:


That looks very professional.

Yes perhaps I need to re sand and go again with the eggs, although I did brush the shiny ministry case too and the the more rustic(







) bezel is kind of in keeping. It looks a lot less all over the place in real life than the photo, honest.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jessincka said:


> Yes perhaps I need to re sand and go again with the eggs


eggs?


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Lampoc said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes perhaps I need to re sand and go again with the eggs
> ...


Yes eggs! You mean yours was eggless?

Sticking bezel in a sealed bag with a smashed up freshly boiled egg causes speeded up darkening of the brass due I assume to sulphurous emissions from said egg.

J


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I can safely say I've never heard that method used before! I think you're better off getting it shiny as possible then letting it patinate naturally.


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Lampoc said:


> Well, I can safely say I've never heard that method used before! I think you're better off getting it shiny as possible then letting it patinate naturally.


The egg is the fun bit!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Jessincka said:


> ... It looks a lot less all over the place in real life than the photo, honest.


I believe you, even if nobody else does







I've tried my own brushing and it looks fine in reality but a bit pants in photos... :yes:

I'm not a brass person, but I think that looks OK - and I reckon you can get it to look even better. Eggs or no eggs.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Polish it like Lampoc has and let it patinate look ok then . I thought you meant raw egg , boiled be like a bag of fart


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I know it's not modded but case has been matted and bezel changed but still a vostok , with all the orange on this thread thought I'd add my own


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Jessincka said:


> First effort at sanding down a a brass bezel and egging it up a little to add some colour. Jury is out.....not sure if this is right watch for it and the patination is a little blotchy. Maybe another sanding and back in with the egg! For the time being will see if it grows on me. Does look a little better in real life than the photo.


DM bezel, black insert :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> I know it's not modded but case has been matted and bezel changed but still a vostok , with all the orange on this thread thought I'd add my own


Nice job, too. :wink2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not modded but case has been matted and bezel changed but still a vostok , with all the orange on this thread thought I'd add my own
> ...


True I wonder who did it


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This arrived today.










Can you guess what it is yet?










Its on a Maratac strap.










Thats a Murphy bezel.



















I know what you thinking. Yup, the shirt matches.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice mate. I'm even shocked that I like the strap you've put on it


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's taken me back - I really like that! Strap / watch combo works really well and there's great detail on the dial. Not so sure about the hands though?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice mate. I'm even shocked that I like the strap you've put on it


Me too. I'm worried that this is how it starts...


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a good looking strap there - can I ask where you got it?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nnnnoooooo, dont take strap tips off scott    even though i bought 2 of the same leather straps as him :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> nnnnoooooo, dont take strap tips off scott    even though i bought 2 of the same leather straps as him :tongue2:


Yes but come on that one ain't bad is it


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got to give it to him on this one it goes well with that face :thumbup:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm a big fan of orange on watches - have two orange watches myself and a variety of straps - that would go nicely with both.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

teadazed said:


> That's a good looking strap there - can I ask where you got it?


You have obviously got an eye for â€˜haute coutureâ€™ teadazed.  Have a look on the bay for Maratac rubber and you should find some from the states about Â£9-10 plus postage. I had the choice from the seller, in the states, of an orange and black NATO or the Maratac. I been wearing it all day and itâ€™s a good one. It wonâ€™t be my last Maratac. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> ive got to give it to him on this one it goes well with that face :thumbup:


Why ,does he use false tan


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good looking strap there - can I ask where you got it?
> ...


You're a terrible influence.

Ordered.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

teadazed said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > teadazed said:
> ...


 Lets see it when you get it. :thumbup:


----------

